
An innovative form of cheating emerges in MOOCs - 1WattsGirl
http://techinamerica.com/an-innovative-form-of-cheating-emerges-in-moocs/
======
rhizome
Seems bizarre to me that MOOCs wouldn't be varying questions for each
instance.

~~~
wodenokoto
Some of them do. But you have to remember that many MOOC's are created by non-
technical people.

While it is easy to dynamically change the integers in a math question such as
"2+2", it is quite difficult to change the integer values in a history
question such as "When was D-day?"

You can shake up the order of multiple choice questions, so that you can't
distribute answer sheets in the form of "ACBADE...".

You can also try and make 4 questions for each question and show them
randomly, but then you have quadrupled your workload and it is not very
certain that this instance of the test is equally difficult to the next.

------
zamann9
I would read it a popup for an IoT article didn't obsecure the entire mobile
screen and not have a working close button.

~~~
1WattsGirl
sorry about that! enjoy.

